# Denier in Chief has Covid



## paratrooper

Was watching the news and they were all over it. Watched him walk from the WH to Marine One wearing a mask. WH is playing down the seriousness, saying that he will spend a few days at Walter Reed Hospital as an abundance of caution.

I got $5.00 that says he thought he'd *NEVER* catch it. Wonder what he's thinking now?


----------



## RK3369

paratrooper said:


> Was watching the news and they were all over it. Watched him walk from the WH to Marine One wearing a mask. WH is playing down the seriousness, saying that he will spend a few days at Walter Reed Hospital as an abundance of caution.
> 
> I got $5.00 that says he thought he'd *NEVER* catch it. Wonder what he's thinking now?


As much as I support his political philosophy, I think he's made a big mistake making a political issue out of masking and social distancing. Well, I hope he recovers but I also feel that he likely needs a big dose of humility, and this may be it.


----------



## paratrooper

Yes, my wife is a Trump supporter, and she too, hopes he recovers successfully, but also hopes that he will now be more open and transparent when it comes to discussing it.

Most doctors say that we're not nearly as close to a vaccine as he says we are. Even big pharma is saying it will be the end of the year or shortly thereafter.


----------



## desertman

I'd really like to know what all of the arm chair quarterbacks would have done had they been president?

The president not being a doctor or scientist can only make decisions based on what the so called experts advise him. Experts that were confronted by something new that they really had no prior knowledge of. First they were trying to discourage people from wearing masks. Now they encourage it. Trump was surrounded by people that were both tested on a regular basis and wearing masks yet still contracted the virus? How can they explain that?

In the beginning I don't think that there was anybody on this planet that had any idea of how bad this virus was gonna' be? Or how contagious it was?

What was Trump to do shut down the entire nation for God only knows how long? Such as Biden has suggested? Putting tens of millions of people out of work, bankrupting tens of thousands of businesses. Businesses that will never come back? Enough people and businesses were lost already. Can you imagine if this nation was shut down indefinitely? God only knows how long it will take for them to develop a vaccine or therapeutics to combat the virus. The president is not God who can just snap his fingers and they'll be available overnight. They've got to go thru clinical trials first to ensure that they don't do any more harm than good.

Democrat politicians were out there encouraging people to go out and party, that the virus was no big deal. Cuomo after begging Trump for help sent thousands of covid patients, condemning them to death into nursing homes while hospital ships that Trump sent to New York City sat empty. New York led the nation in covid deaths while the media was out there praising Cuomo as some kind of hero.

Trump shut down travel from China and the Democrats howled that he was a racist. He later expanded that to six other nations and the Democrats still cried fowl with even more chants of racism against Muslims.

You'd think that in a city like New York that depends on crowded public transportation along with the fact that most buildings have crowded elevators would have had the hindsight to not allow people coming from overseas to enter the city? A city that has one of if not the busiest airports in the country? Yet somehow this is all Trump's fault?


*Pelosi says she encouraged public gatherings in Chinatown to ...*
www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/pelosi-says-she...
Apr 19, 2020 · The California Democrat claimed the city's Chinatown has been a "model for containing the virus." President Trump and his allies attacked Pelosi after local media reports of her encouraging public ...



*De Blasio haunted by weeks-old tweet urging people to 'get ...*
www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/de-blasio...
New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio urged people to go out and catch a movie just three weeks before his city became the U.S. epicenter for the coronavirus outbreak. On March 1, the first case of...



*Navy Hospital Ship Sits Mostly Empty As Coronavirus Cripples ...*
www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/04/navy-hospital...
Apr 03, 2020 · Navy Hospital Ship Sits Mostly Empty As Coronavirus Cripples New York. Only 20 of the USNS Comfort's 1,000 beds have been filled, but new guidelines issued Friday could allow for more...


*Trump Administration Restricts Entry Into U.S. From China ...*
www.nytimes.com/2020/01/31/business/china-travel...
Jan 31, 2020 · The travel disruption sent shocks through the stock market and rattled industries that depend on the flow of goods and people between the world's two largest
economies.


*Top Democrats fume after Trump expands travel ban to six new ...*
www.foxnews.com/politics/top-democrats-fume...
House Speaker Nancy Pelosi was one of a number of top Democrats to rip into President Trump's decision to expand the travel ban to include six more countries on Friday -- with Pelosi describing ...


----------



## paratrooper

Maybe if he didn't act like he knew / knows more than anyone else, no matter what the subject matter is.

At one time, he said that if he had gone into the military, he would have been one of the best generals ever!

Who says that......besides someone like Trump?

He had all the medical advice he needed. He chose *NOT* to take it. I know damn good and well, he is / was self-serving, and the only thing on his feeble mind, was getting re-elected.

He could have been totally honest and upfront, telling us citizens what we were going to be dealing with.

Not something such as......"It'll be like a miracle and simply disappear".


----------



## desertman

paratrooper said:


> Maybe if he didn't act like he knew / knows more than anyone else, no matter what the subject matter is.
> 
> At one time, he said that if he had gone into the military, he would have been one of the best generals ever!
> 
> Who says that......besides someone like Trump?
> 
> He had all the medical advice he needed. He chose *NOT* to take it. I know damn good and well, he is / was self-serving, and the only thing on his feeble mind, was getting re-elected.
> 
> He could have been totally honest and upfront, telling us citizens what we were going to be dealing with.
> 
> Not something such as......"It'll be like a miracle and simply disappear".


You didn't address anything that I posted? Which is not surprising. For someone who swore they were going to stay out of politics, yet here you are starting a thread that has everything to do with politics?

I get it you hate Trump's guts. But I just can't figure out why you as someone who supposedly supports the 2nd Amendment would vote for someone who's willing to appoint justices to the highest courts in the land that would neuter it to the point that it would be as worthless as the paper that it's printed on? Not to mention one who supports groups such as BLM and the entire Left wing agenda that will destroy this country? I just don't get it?

It's not about Trump it's about his opposition and all that they represent. Trump will be dead and gone but the ramifications of what the Democrats will do to this country if they are ever to gain complete power and control will change this country forever. Change it into something that it was never intended to be. Is that what you want? If so I just hope to Christ that you never get your wish.

Sorry, but I can't help but wonder who's side you're really on?


----------



## Goldwing

paratrooper said:


> He had all the medical advice he needed. He chose *NOT* to take it. I know damn good and well, he is / was self-serving, and the only thing on his feeble mind, was getting re-elected.


My non-political response to one who brags about never voting is: *What the hell do you care.*
Seems like an agnostic should abstain from criticizing something that he won't participate in.

GW


----------



## pic

Politics at its finest, Trump gets Covid, allegedly. He gets the treatments that he states are very soon available. Democrats are pushing untruths about any viable treatments or trusted vaccines.
He's building credibility
Comes out looking politically correct about viable treatments when he's tested negative .

Trump has received an "antibody cocktail" treatment after testing positive for the coronavirus, and he is now "fatigued but in good spirits," his physician said late Friday afternoon.
It was the first official update on Trump's condition in hours, and it came just minutes before administration officials told The Post that the president was preparing to check in to Walter Reed National Military Medical Center "out of an abundance of caution."
The experimental treatment, a drug made by the pharmaceutical company Regeneron, is one of the most promising known, and experts say it could be the best bet for fighting the virus.
"Following PCR-confirmation of the president's diagnosis, as a precautionary measure he received a single 8 gram dose of Regeneron's polyclonal antibody cocktail," White House physician Sean Conley said in a statement.
He said the president completed his treatment "without incident," and that Trump is also taking zinc, vitamin D, famotidine, melatonin and a daily aspirin. A team of experts is evaluating and advising the president, Conley said.
Earlier Friday, White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows told reporters that Trump is experiencing "mild symptoms."
Regeneron manufactures the drug, a cocktail of two monoclonal antibodies, from hamster ovary cells. It's meant to reduce the virus's lethality by boosting a patient's immune defense. Early data from the drug's trials are encouraging but preliminary. When it works, it can prevent an illness from progressing to the point where a person may need to be hospitalized or put on a ventilator.
In a statement, Regeneron confirmed that it provided the president with the treatment after his physicians filed a "compassionate use" request, a rare exception to the drug's use, which at this point is mainly confined to clinical trials.
"In addition to the clinical trial supply and product being manufactured under an agreement with the U.S. government," the statement read, "there is limited product available for compassionate use requests that have been approved under rare, exceptional circumstances on a case-by-case basis."


----------



## desertman

RK3369 said:


> As much as I support his political philosophy, I think he's made a big mistake making a political issue out of masking and social distancing. Well, I hope he recovers but I also feel that he likely needs a big dose of humility, and this may be it.


Trump did everything that he possibly could based on the information that was coming in at any given time. He has stated repeatedly that he didn't want to throw this country into an absolute state of panic over something that may have turned out to be nothing more than the flu. He was trying to assure the American public that we can and will get over this. Even the World Health Organization of which China controls tried to play it down.

He could have shut down the entire country which in the long run would destroy this nations economy for decades to come. Possibly to the point of which it would never recover. It would make the Great Depression seem like boom times. Maybe that was China's plan all along? Where the United States would become dependent on them for damn near everything we own and use in our everyday lives. As American jobs and industry would for all intents and purpose be completely destroyed.

What I don't understand is why people never even bother to research any of this shit? Instead of believing everything that a corrupt mainstream media with a Left wing political agenda feeds them. A media that's made it their mission to destroy Trump at all costs.

*WHO-China ties scrutinized after botched coronavirus response ...*
www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/apr/9/who...
Apr 09, 2020 · By Valerie Richardson - The Washington Times - Thursday, April 9, 2020 The World Health Organization has never had more than one director-general from the same nation, so when Dr. Margaret Chan of...

*What's Wrong With the World Health Organization - The Atlantic*
www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/04/...
Apr 12, 2020 · Statements made by the World Health Organization, the international body that advises the world on handling health crises, often echoed China's messages. "Particularly at the beginning, it was ...



*How WHO Became China's Accomplice in the Coronavirus Pandemic*
foreignpolicy.com/2020/04/02/china-coronavirus...
Apr 02, 2020 · Most critically, Beijing succeeded from the start in steering the World Health Organization (WHO), which both receives funding from China and is dependent on the regime of the Communist Party on...


----------



## paratrooper

Yup......I got sucked back into the cesspool of politics. I pretty much knew it would happen, sooner or later. 

As far as I know, no one president has ever destroyed this country of ours, no matter their agenda or how hard they might have tried. 

It's just sad this nation of ours can't come up with better potential presidential candidates than it does at times. 

The guy is, and always has been, a world-class con man. Not many any better. Anyways, once again, I'm backing off from politics again. 

Time to hit the shower and wash off all the slime.


----------



## Goldwing

paratrooper said:


> Yup.....*.I got sucked back into the cesspool of politics.*



Seems like you took a swan dive in. When do we hear your thoughts on Biden? Need a yard sign?

GW


----------



## desertman

Goldwing said:


> Seems like you took a swan dive in. When do we hear your thoughts on Biden? Need a yard sign?
> 
> GW


Don't hold your breath GW.

No matter how hard you try some people will never understand that it's not about the president. It's about the agenda of the Democrat Party that will destroy this country. If the Democrats control all three branches of government it's game over. There's a real good chance of that happening come November 3rd.

They've already layed out their plans for the future. Which includes stacking the Supreme Court, statehood for DC and Puerto Rico, eliminating the electoral college and senate filibuster. This would ensure that there would be one party rule and the only opposition which is the Republican Party will be relegated to the dust bin of history.

You'd think that after 8 years of the black militant as commander in chief that would sink in? Never in my life did I think that a disciple of Al Sharpton, Louis Farrakhan and Jeremiah Wright could achieve the highest office in the land. But he did, twice. May God help us if they are ever to achieve complete power. Especially in the courts.


----------



## Goldwing

desertman said:


> I'd really like to know what all of the arm chair quarterbacks would have done had they been president?
> 
> The president not being a doctor or scientist can only make decisions based on what the so called experts advise him. Experts that were confronted by something new that they really had no prior knowledge of. First they were trying to discourage people from wearing masks. Now they encourage it. Trump was surrounded by people that were both tested on a regular basis and wearing masks yet still contracted the virus? How can they explain that?
> 
> In the beginning I don't think that there was anybody on this planet that had any idea of how bad this virus was gonna' be? Or how contagious it was?
> 
> What was Trump to do shut down the entire nation for God only knows how long? Such as Biden has suggested? Putting tens of millions of people out of work, bankrupting tens of thousands of businesses. Businesses that will never come back? Enough people and businesses were lost already. Can you imagine if this nation was shut down indefinitely? God only knows how long it will take for them to develop a vaccine or therapeutics to combat the virus. The president is not God who can just snap his fingers and they'll be available overnight. They've got to go thru clinical trials first to ensure that they don't do any more harm than good.
> 
> Democrat politicians were out there encouraging people to go out and party, that the virus was no big deal. Cuomo after begging Trump for help sent thousands of covid patients, condemning them to death into nursing homes while hospital ships that Trump sent to New York City sat empty. New York led the nation in covid deaths while the media was out there praising Cuomo as some kind of hero.
> 
> Trump shut down travel from China and the Democrats howled that he was a racist. He later expanded that to six other nations and the Democrats still cried fowl with even more chants of racism against Muslims.
> 
> You'd think that in a city like New York that depends on crowded public transportation along with the fact that most buildings have crowded elevators would have had the hindsight to not allow people coming from overseas to enter the city? A city that has one of if not the busiest airports in the country? Yet somehow this is all Trump's fault?
> 
> 
> *Pelosi says she encouraged public gatherings in Chinatown to ...*
> www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/pelosi-says-she...
> Apr 19, 2020 · The California Democrat claimed the city's Chinatown has been a "model for containing the virus." President Trump and his allies attacked Pelosi after local media reports of her encouraging public ...
> 
> 
> 
> *De Blasio haunted by weeks-old tweet urging people to 'get ...*
> www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/de-blasio...
> New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio urged people to go out and catch a movie just three weeks before his city became the U.S. epicenter for the coronavirus outbreak. On March 1, the first case of...
> 
> 
> 
> *Navy Hospital Ship Sits Mostly Empty As Coronavirus Cripples ...*
> www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/04/navy-hospital...
> Apr 03, 2020 · Navy Hospital Ship Sits Mostly Empty As Coronavirus Cripples New York. Only 20 of the USNS Comfort's 1,000 beds have been filled, but new guidelines issued Friday could allow for more...
> 
> 
> *Trump Administration Restricts Entry Into U.S. From China ...*
> www.nytimes.com/2020/01/31/business/china-travel...
> Jan 31, 2020 · The travel disruption sent shocks through the stock market and rattled industries that depend on the flow of goods and people between the world's two largest
> economies.
> 
> 
> *Top Democrats fume after Trump expands travel ban to six new ...*
> www.foxnews.com/politics/top-democrats-fume...
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi was one of a number of top Democrats to rip into President Trump's decision to expand the travel ban to include six more countries on Friday -- with Pelosi describing ...


All great points, but those with closed minds never got through the first paragraph.
Yahoo news, MSNBC, CNN, and their ilk make it easy for those who have a slant in their spine to go full hunch.
No need for facts.

GW


----------



## RK3369

desertman said:


> Trump did everything that he possibly could based on the information that was coming in at any given time. He has stated repeatedly that he didn't want to throw this country into an absolute state of panic over something that may have turned out to be nothing more than the flu. He was trying to assure the American public that we can and will get over this. Even the World Health Organization of which China controls tried to play it down.
> 
> He could have shut down the entire country which in the long run would destroy this nations economy for decades to come. Possibly to the point of which it would never recover. It would make the Great Depression seem like boom times. Maybe that was China's plan all along? Where the United States would become dependent on them for damn near everything we own and use in our everyday lives. As American jobs and industry would for all intents and purpose be completely destroyed.
> 
> What I don't understand is why people never even bother to research any of this shit? Instead of believing everything that a corrupt mainstream media with a Left wing political agenda feeds them. A media that's made it their mission to destroy Trump at all costs.
> 
> *WHO-China ties scrutinized after botched coronavirus response ...*
> www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/apr/9/who...
> Apr 09, 2020 · By Valerie Richardson - The Washington Times - Thursday, April 9, 2020 The World Health Organization has never had more than one director-general from the same nation, so when Dr. Margaret Chan of...
> 
> *What's Wrong With the World Health Organization - The Atlantic*
> www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/04/...
> Apr 12, 2020 · Statements made by the World Health Organization, the international body that advises the world on handling health crises, often echoed China's messages. "Particularly at the beginning, it was ...
> 
> 
> 
> *How WHO Became China's Accomplice in the Coronavirus Pandemic*
> foreignpolicy.com/2020/04/02/china-coronavirus...
> Apr 02, 2020 · Most critically, Beijing succeeded from the start in steering the World Health Organization (WHO), which both receives funding from China and is dependent on the regime of the Communist Party on...


I agree with Trumps actions. I agree that a complete shutdown was the worst choice and that it would have put us into a depression. But I also agree that masking and social distancing should be followed for everyone's benefit. I think he made a huge issue out of not masking and now it's caught up with him. He's acting like a child about not masking. If masking doesn't work why do surgeons do it in the operating room? He just looks stupid about not masking and this now reinforces that.

If we want to blame someone it should be China for releasing this biological weapon. Maybe it was a mistake, maybe intentional, but when it happened they quickly decided to let it spread here at any cost to destroy our economy and take over the number one world spot. What do they care if they loose a few million people? Too many people there to begin with. They weaponized this incident and we should be figuring out how to get payback. I fully believe this was an intentional covert act.


----------



## pic




----------



## desertman

RK3369 said:


> I agree with Trumps actions. I agree that a complete shutdown was the worst choice and that it would have put us into a depression. *But I also agree that masking and social distancing should be followed for everyone's benefit. I think he made a huge issue out of not masking and now it's caught up with him.* He's acting like a child about not masking. If masking doesn't work why do surgeons do it in the operating room? He just looks stupid about not masking and this now reinforces that.
> 
> If we want to blame someone it should be China for releasing this biological weapon. Maybe it was a mistake, maybe intentional, but when it happened they quickly decided to let it spread here at any cost to destroy our economy and take over the number one world spot. What do they care if they loose a few million people? Too many people there to begin with. They weaponized this incident and we should be figuring out how to get payback. I fully believe this was an intentional covert act.


Wearing a mask does not prevent the wearer from getting the virus. It's purpose is to prevent people who have the virus from spreading it to others. Yet the president who probably is one of the most protected people in the world still got the virus. I'd be willing to bet that the secret service would not allow anyone who was not only wearing a mask but recently tested anywhere near him.

Trump never came out and advised people not to wear a mask or not social distance. He chose not to wear one while he was speaking in public as he was constantly being tested and coming up negative. Obviously if you test negative you can't spread the virus to others.

Hope Hicks and others wore masks when they were around the president especially aboard Air Force One and Marine One. You can even see them all wearing masks when they get onboard. Obviously the wearing of masks did nothing to protect the president. You can get the virus if aerosolized droplets come into contact with your eyes. Which begs the question: Will face shields be required next? How about full hazmat suits?

When the virus was first discovered there was great debate about whether the wearing of a mask was affective in preventing people from getting the virus. Most of the so called experts advised against it. Now they are all for it. All of a sudden people are wearing masks and social distancing just about everywhere you go. Yet people are still getting the virus. In some places cases have gone up and in others they've gone down. Some of the experts have come out and said that 6 feet of social distancing isn't enough as aerosolized droplets can travel about 21 feet or linger in the air.

Indeed China bears the entire blame for the virus spreading throughout the world. My guess too is that it was intentional?


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> Yup......I got sucked back into the cesspool of politics. I pretty much knew it would happen, sooner or later.
> 
> As far as I know, no one president has ever destroyed this country of ours, no matter their agenda or how hard they might have tried.
> 
> It's just sad this nation of ours can't come up with better potential presidential candidates than it does at times.
> 
> The guy is, and always has been, a world-class con man. Not many any better. Anyways, once again, I'm backing off from politics again.
> 
> Time to hit the shower and wash off all the slime.


You're so much like Trump, 
You just can't help yourself, Trump does the same thing with his tweeting.
Two peas in a pod, lol. 
I personally don't mind your political posting, let's me know what your thinking. 
I guess conversations can get out of hand, politically speaking. Lol


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> You're so much like Trump,
> You just can't help yourself, Trump does the same thing with his tweeting.
> Two peas in a pod, lol.
> I personally don't mind your political posting, let's me know what your thinking.
> I guess conversations can get out of hand, politically speaking. Lol


Just goes to show how much you really know about me. Comparing me to tRump is about as far off as you could get.

I've avoided politics (and religion) most of my life and have done just fine by doing just that. Neither has added any quantum measure of value to my life.

I have no plans what-so-ever at this stage in my life to make any changes. I don't fix things that ain't broke.................


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> Just goes to show how much you really know about me. Comparing me to tRump is about as far off as you could get.
> 
> I've avoided politics (and religion) most of my life and have done just fine by doing just that. Neither has added any quantum measure of value to my life.
> 
> I have no plans what-so-ever at this stage in my life to make any changes. I don't fix things that ain't broke.................


Don't get angry, you might start looting n rioting, I'm only joking with you about what you said,

*Quote out of text* 
"Yup......I got sucked back into the cesspool of politics. I pretty much knew it would happen, sooner or later."


----------



## pic

I met a couple friends for lunch last Saturday, good friends. 
My friend Mike is a Trump hater. His wife works as a college administrator.
We got on the subject of politics briefly. Very briefly, lol. Dr Jekyll , Mr Hyde type of behavior 
I had to calm him down, we were in a restaurant. He's always calm n cool .
I couldn't even say Trumps name without him becoming emotionally unstable. Slamming his hand on the table.


----------



## RK3369

desertman said:


> Wearing a mask does not prevent the wearer from getting the virus. It's purpose is to prevent people who have the virus from spreading it to others. Yet the president who probably is one of the most protected people in the world still got the virus. I'd be willing to bet that the secret service would not allow anyone who was not only wearing a mask but recently tested anywhere near him.
> 
> Trump never came out and advised people not to wear a mask or not social distance. He chose not to wear one while he was speaking in public as he was constantly being tested and coming up negative. Obviously if you test negative you can't spread the virus to others.
> 
> Hope Hicks and others wore masks when they were around the president especially aboard Air Force One and Marine One. You can even see them all wearing masks when they get onboard. Obviously the wearing of masks did nothing to protect the president. You can get the virus if aerosolized droplets come into contact with your eyes. Which begs the question: Will face shields be required next? How about full hazmat suits?
> 
> When the virus was first discovered there was great debate about whether the wearing of a mask was affective in preventing people from getting the virus. Most of the so called experts advised against it. Now they are all for it. All of a sudden people are wearing masks and social distancing just about everywhere you go. Yet people are still getting the virus. In some places cases have gone up and in others they've gone down. Some of the experts have come out and said that 6 feet of social distancing isn't enough as aerosolized droplets can travel about 21 feet or linger in the air.
> 
> Indeed China bears the entire blame for the virus spreading throughout the world. My guess too is that it was intentional?


Fauci has admitted recently that the early reason they said masks were not helpful was because they didn't want panic buying creating a shortage for medical personnel. The reason for the switch has been that there is now no mask shortage. Yes, they lied to us to keep what they had for the front line workers. Don't like it, but I understand why they did.


----------



## paratrooper

I don't bring up the subject of politics and/or religion with my friends. Doing so achieves absolutely nothing. 

I respect their views and they mine. If we do happen to have a disagreement, it's usually about m/c's.


----------



## desertman

RK3369 said:


> *Fauci has admitted recently that the early reason they said masks were not helpful was because they didn't want panic buying creating a shortage for medical personnel.* The reason for the switch has been that there is now no mask shortage. Yes, they lied to us to keep what they had for the front line workers. Don't like it, but I understand why they did.


Yeah I remember that and then they came up with some kind of bullshit line that the problem with wearing a mask is that it would cause people to touch their face more often. Sure that makes a lot of sense if wearing a mask stops the transmission of the disease. We have to get more people to not wear a mask so as more people get sick from not wearing a mask there will be more masks available for those that treat those that are sick.

I just gotta' wonder how long it will be that we have to wear those f'n things? I doubt very much that they'll ever bring the case load down to zero? Are we gonna' have to wear these f'n things forever?

I swear to God, sometimes I think that forcing people to wear those f'n things is some kind of experiment to see how much people are willing to put up with at the governments command. It's another form of power and control.


----------



## RK3369

Yes,it is, but it’s about all we have that makes any sense now other than shutting everything down,and that’s a bad direction to go in. I don’t think either party would have handled things any differently as far as being prepared for this. The only difference is that the Dems would probably be happy to keep printing money and passing it out forever until this all blows over. Problem is, wouldn’t be anything to go back to afterwards, we’d all be full time welfare recipients forever. And the US Dollar would eventually become worthless on the world market instead of the world currency settlement standard. That’s also what China wants, to replace the dollar with the Juan as the world settlement standard.


----------



## paratrooper

My wife has a friend who is an RN (Critical Care Unit) and has been for a long time. She says that the masks are the best way to stay safe.

She says the masks are here to stay for a good while, and that a vaccine is not nearly as close as our government would like us to believe.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> My wife has a friend who is an RN (Critical Care Unit) and has been for a long time. She says that the masks are the best way to stay safe.
> 
> She says the masks are here to stay for a good while, and that a vaccine is not nearly as close as our government would like us to believe.


Masks are not properly fitted, they are used days n days. 
Masks help spread the Virus according to real experts , not RNs
Herd immunity turned out to be very successful in Sweden.
Other European countries are following Swedens success , Sweden did not shut down the economy
And our President just took the VACCINE, Trump will soon be negative , proving the Dems scare tactics to be wrong. 
The Dems are actually trying to slow down the VACCINE PROCESS.


----------



## RK3369

Yes, also hearing optimistically that we may only get herd immunity in 50% of the population, so that’s not going to relieve much fear and anxiety.


----------



## Shipwreck

I personally think he has done a pretty good job. Sorry if I disagree with some. No president can snap his fingers and fix this. Under the circumstances, he has done a great job. We'd have been much worse off if he had not won.


----------



## RK3369

We’d have had Hillary and that would definately be end of days for personal freedom. We would now just be part of the Western Europe Socialist Block of territories, as nations would cease to exist. Open borders, gun restrictions or outright banishments, government control of virtually everything, and the death of capitalism and the accumulation of personal wealth. That’s really what the far Left is advocating.


----------



## pic

It's very shortsighted to think this Election is about Trumps personality. 

Economy, USA jobs, Crime , Trade Agreements, Peace Agreements, 2nd Amendment. Foreign Affairs. Strong Military, Support the Police.

Obama coddled us with his silver tongue while sticking it hard to the USA.

Obama created a corrupt FBI, a falsified plan to unseat a sitting president.
The resist movement, mueller report, impeachment process ,fake news reporting only the negative with constant attacks. 

Trump still accomplished his promises despite Foreign and Domestic resistance. 
If Anybody deserves to be President,,,,,,Its Donald Trump !!


----------



## pic

In other words, my final. 

"I get it, you don't like him. How special of you. It's easy to not like a crass boor of a buffoon. And yet...

The buffoon in the White House just brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.

The buffoon in the White House is the first president that has not engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.

The buffoon in the White House has had the greatest impact on the economy, bringing jobs, and lowering unemployment to the Black and Latino population of ANY other president. Ever.

The buffoon in the White House has exposed the deep, widespread, and long-standing corruption in the FBI, the CIA, the NSA, and the Republican and Democratic parties.

The buffoon in the White House turned NATO around and had them start paying their dues.

The buffoon in the White House neutralized the North Koreans, stopped them from developing a further nuclear capability, sending missiles toward Japan, and threatening the West Coast of the US.

The Buffoon in the White House turned our relationship to the Chinese around, brought hundreds of business back to the US, and revived the economy. Hello.

The buffoon in the White House has accomplished the appointing of two Supreme Court Justices and close to 300 Federal Judges.

The buffoon in the White House lowered your taxes and caused your stock market to move to record levels over 100 times, positively impacting the retirements of tens of millions of citizens.

The buffoon in the White House fast-tracked the development of a COVID Vaccine - it will be available within weeks - we still don't have a vaccine for SARS, Bird Flu, Ebola, or a host of diseases that arose during previous administrations.

The buffoon in the White House rebuilt our military which the Obama administration had crippled and had fired 214 key generals and admirals in his first year of office.

The buffoon in the White House uncovered widespread pedophilia in the government and in Hollywood. The buffoon in the White House is exposing world wide sex trafficking of minors and bringing children home to their families.

The buffoon in the White House works for free and has lost well over $2 billion of wealth in serving - and done all of this and much more in the face of relentless undermining and opposition from people who are threatened because they know they are going to be exposed as the criminals that they are if he is re-elected.


----------



## RK3369

Thanks for posting that. He definitely has my vote, not for his warmth and tact, but for his actions and results. Obama was bent on the destruction and economic enslavement of America to a higher Globalist order. I am very concerned what a Democrat would do in the short term and also in the long term to this nation because they would appoint more liberal judges to the SCOTUS. 

For me, that is one of the major reasons to vote for a Right Leaning President, both for short term and for long term gains for our country. Trump is definitely building our nation once again.


----------



## Minorcan

I was Going to write a long post but DesertMan said it all and better than I could have. Trump will survive, appoint a new SCJ, win the election In that order. The Demoncraps will continue to whine, try to destroy our constitution and country, etc. See ya at the voting precinct_. _


----------



## Shipwreck

pic said:


> In other words, my final.
> 
> "I get it, you don't like him. How special of you. It's easy to not like a crass boor of a buffoon. And yet...
> 
> The buffoon in the White House just brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House is the first president that has not engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House has had the greatest impact on the economy, bringing jobs, and lowering unemployment to the Black and Latino population of ANY other president. Ever.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House has exposed the deep, widespread, and long-standing corruption in the FBI, the CIA, the NSA, and the Republican and Democratic parties.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House turned NATO around and had them start paying their dues.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House neutralized the North Koreans, stopped them from developing a further nuclear capability, sending missiles toward Japan, and threatening the West Coast of the US.
> 
> The Buffoon in the White House turned our relationship to the Chinese around, brought hundreds of business back to the US, and revived the economy. Hello.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House has accomplished the appointing of two Supreme Court Justices and close to 300 Federal Judges.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House lowered your taxes and caused your stock market to move to record levels over 100 times, positively impacting the retirements of tens of millions of citizens.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House fast-tracked the development of a COVID Vaccine - it will be available within weeks - we still don't have a vaccine for SARS, Bird Flu, Ebola, or a host of diseases that arose during previous administrations.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House rebuilt our military which the Obama administration had crippled and had fired 214 key generals and admirals in his first year of office.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House uncovered widespread pedophilia in the government and in Hollywood. The buffoon in the White House is exposing world wide sex trafficking of minors and bringing children home to their families.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House works for free and has lost well over $2 billion of wealth in serving - and done all of this and much more in the face of relentless undermining and opposition from people who are threatened because they know they are going to be exposed as the criminals that they are if he is re-elected.


Sho nuff!


----------



## desertman

RK3369 said:


> Yes,it is, but it's about all we have that makes any sense now other than shutting everything down,and that's a bad direction to go in. I don't think either party would have handled things any differently as far as being prepared for this. *The only difference is that the Dems would probably be happy to keep printing money and passing it out forever until this all blows over. Problem is, wouldn't be anything to go back to afterwards, we'd all be full time welfare recipients forever. *And the US Dollar would eventually become worthless on the world market instead of the world currency settlement standard. That's also what China wants, to replace the dollar with the Juan as the world settlement standard.


Ding, ding, ding, we've got a winner here!

The Democrats would be more than happy for the vast majority of the population to become full time welfare recipients. It's all part of their agenda for absolute power and control.


----------



## LostinTexas

I can respect differing views. I probably won't agree with them, but if one has a valid argument even though one probably doesn't, OK.
Someone who won't pick a lane and thinks themselves superior, or much of anything else for it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Not so much.


----------



## Goldwing

LostinTexas said:


> Someone who won't pick a lane and thinks themselves superior, or much of anything else for it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Not so much.


Well stated. Reflects my own point of view in SPADES.

GW


----------



## rickclark28

The President and First Lady along with many staff members have COVID and we wish them all the best without reservation.
*There has been so much energy and resources devoted to stopping this President. Too many to list here and from day one the left has tried to destroy the POTUS. Now he has COVID. What next?
*The left has finally revealed their markist/socialist intent this past decade. A vote now for the democrats is now a vote to dismantle the Republic period. IMHO people have been blinded by the media, news networks and Hollywood. Some citizens do not see through the lies and continue to support the leftist agenda. CNN "The Chicken Noodle Network" and most networks are working 24/7 to destroy President Trump. Anyone supporting marxist terrorist groups will do what they can this election to cause chaos and undermine the election. If you think this will end well think again.
*I dislike all politicians! America comes first so pick a lane and support your country. A vote for Biden for me is vote to dismantle the Constitution. I support those that support the Constitution.
*Support LE do not defund LE! If we loose the rule of law the mob rules and all freedoms are lost!
*IF we get the chance to vote and if it is counted this will be the most important election in history!

“The Second Amendment is timeless for our Founders grasped that self-defense is three-fold: every free individual must protect themselves against the evil will of the man, the mob and the state.”
--- Tiffany Madison


----------



## yellowtr

It is just this simple: Communism or Capitalism. Communist manifesto or the U.S. Constitution and Declaration of Independence. Yes he is a braggart but what about biden? 3 under grad degrees? Huh? Top of his class in law school? He was kicked out for cheating! Just look at Trump's record this summer with the peace deals in the Middle East. You are a vet, I am a vet and I am sick of these endless wars. We lost 50,000 or more in Vietnam and for what? How many lives lost in Afghanistan and Iraq? Trump proved you don't need thousands of troops on the ground, you just have to get the head of the snake. 
Answer me this: Why did the FBI, CIA, NSA and DOJ work so hard to keep him from office and after elected get him out of office? All those agencies are corrupt from the top to the bottom. And I am sick of pundits saying 99% of the FBI are good. That is BS!


----------



## RK3369

yellowtr said:


> It is just this simple: Communism or Capitalism. Communist manifesto or the U.S. Constitution and Declaration of Independence. Yes he is a braggart but what about biden? 3 under grad degrees? Huh? Top of his class in law school? He was kicked out for cheating! Just look at Trump's record this summer with the peace deals in the Middle East. You are a vet, I am a vet and I am sick of these endless wars. We lost 50,000 or more in Vietnam and for what?
> 
> 
> 
> think back, remember who brought us that useless war? Kennedy, the Democrat, escalated by Johnson, the Democrat. Ended by Nixon, the criminal...
Click to expand...


----------



## yellowtr

What Nixon did was child's play compared to what went on in the obama admin and continues to this day. Also: Read the real history about FDR, Kennedy, Johnson on how they weaponized the FBI against their political enemies. Heck Johnson was accused of contract murder in his rise to the senate! And Nixon did not end the war, it was the democrat house and senate who refused to continue to fund it. Nixon just tried to get the best deal he could. The deal sucked and thousands of citizens of South Vietnam paid a terrible price.


----------



## RK3369

Yes, Kennedy had J Edgar Hoover investigating everyone, primarily because Hoover was a rabid anticommunist. In the end, the war was a complete travesty perpetrated by those in power and paid for by the powerless among us, just as always. Many people got out of having to go by various means. People fled to Canada, maintained student deferments, whatever. At the time, most college students and those of that age group were protesting the war because they knew the injustices of it, but once again, in the same manner that we have continued to do in subsequent wars (Afghanistan), we never learned the lessons from those who had been there fighting the resident population for twenty years before. We didn't learn from the French who spent 20 years in a losing contest in Vietnam, and we didn't learn from the Russians who also spent 15 or 20 years fighting in Afghanistan (which by the way, we were funding the Afghani resistance while the Russians were fighting there.) 

Regardless, all these wars against "whatever" are usually just a power struggle between politicians and the rest of us pay the price on both sides. Lives wasted in almost every situation.


----------



## denner

All I can say, whether you like Trump or despise him, the republican party, or the two party system, if you don't vote for the republican ticket, (i.e. Trump) it's a non vote for gun rights and gun ownership. In my opinion if you are one of that ilk than why even be a member of a gun forum, unless you are a trolling? Doesn't make a darn bit of sense to me? Having so much hatred and disrespect of an individual up and beyond your 2nd amendment rights is a whole lot of hatred, at least in my mind.


----------



## desertman

denner said:


> All I can say, whether you like Trump or despise him, the republican party, or the two party system, if you don't vote for the republican ticket, (i.e. Trump) it's a non vote for gun rights and gun ownership. In my opinion if you are one of that ilk than why even be a member of a gun forum, unless you are a trolling? Doesn't make a darn bit of sense to me? Having so much hatred and disrespect of an individual up and beyond your 2nd amendment rights is a whole lot of hatred, at least in my mind.


Very well said Denner!!!


----------



## desertman

I received my ballot today and already voted for Trump and every other Republican up and down the ballot. I'll be dropping it off at our county office building tomorrow. Mailing it in is not an option, God only knows where it may end up?

I've never in my life been this concerned about the future of this country as I am now. What the Democrats are proposing should scare the livin' shit outta' any freedom loving American. Neither Biden or the true Democrat candidate for president Kamala Harris will answer any questions about what their plans for the future are, in particular packing the courts.

Obviously they are deliberately hiding their true agenda. An agenda that most Americans that once implemented would be vehemently opposed to. This will indeed spell the end of our Constitutional Republic. I have absolutely no doubt whatsoever about that. We've been moving in that direction for decades and have now reached the tipping point. The courts will become an arm of the Democrat Party and will rubber stamp everything and anything that they pass. We will have one party rule in perpetuity.

The Democrat Party oligarchs don't give a shit about what happens to this country as they will never be affected by it. Nor will their lackey's in the mainstream media as they both have a cozy relationship with and need each other in order to implement their sordid agenda. All they want is absolute power and control over the rest of us. They can never achieve that goal as long as this country remains a Constitutional Republic. The Constitution is the only thing that gets in their way. Getting rid of it will be one of their first orders of business and they will use the courts to tear it to shreds.

Folks, I'm not kidding about this as I've followed politics for the greater part of my life. There's some really serious shit coming down the pike if the Democrats gain complete control of our three branches of government. GET OUT AND VOTE AGAINST ANY AND ALL DEMOCRATS NO MATTER WHO THEY NOMINATE FOR ANY PUBLIC OFFICE ALONG WITH ANY DEMOCRAT INCUMBENT!


----------



## RK3369

Forget about Trump, just vote against any and all Democrats. We will be living in a Marxist state if the Democrats gain control, and once they secure the White House, congress and the SCOTUS their hold on power will be absolute and unending. If you don’t think so check out the history of New York State since 1960. Once a Republican stronghold, now ruled by New York City Democrats Andrew “ Benito Mussolini” Cuomo and his lackey idiot sidekick Bill DiBlasio. The state is lost forever.

Everyone, regardless of party, should be absolutely terrified of the fact that both Biden and Harris absolutely have refused to answer the question asked of them several times as to whether they intend to pack the Supreme Court??? Their lack of answer makes the answer obvious. They absolutely will do this to ensure that they can retain a liberal majority on the court and therefore control any and all legislation and Executive orders that come out of the White House. The refusal to answer that simple question says everything about how the Democrats intend to control power and rule the country. Your individual rights, especially gun rights, will be gone and you will have no redress. The SCOTUS will already be packed against you and the NRA, so nobody will even bother to bring a case because the outcome will be well known in advance.

It is absolutely critical to vote against every Democrat or liberal on any ticket anywhere in this country.


----------



## RK3369

Just rethink the last four years and consider what the Democrats have done to unseat Trump and the Conservative movement. They've spent the last four years and Billions of dollars trying to reverse the results of the 2016 election by any means possible. Lie, cheat and steal, manufacture fictitious information outlining how the POTUS conspired with Russia to control the outcome of the election, impeach the President, it's all ridiculous and nothing any Democrat has done in the past four years has benefitted this country. No, they have wasted our time and money and fought any effort to clean up the swamp with every fiber of their beings. It's time to send every Democrat candidate back to the cesspool that they crawled out of last time around.


----------



## rickclark28

Fact: As stated previously-> "We will be living in a Marxist state if the Democrats gain control"
*I will append this. They have a war plan to take over no matter what the outcome of the election is. I hope I am wrong but we are in for a very heated battle to keep our Republic. No matter what side of the isle you are on you have to put America first or we loose it. Wake up one and all!


----------



## yellowtr

According to his doctor he is virus free after 5 days of treatment. Some drugs I have never heard of. Also there are more reports from doctors curing the virus with quinine and zinc. See a report from a doctor in California. There is another treatment from Australia that uses a drug for animals that get intestinal bacterial infections + zinc. So there are treatments if caught early. All this hysteria about a virus that can be cured in most cases. Heck Christie has been released from the hospital and he has asthma and is quite overweight. I see a ton of needless deaths due to some governors banning quinine and other drugs + putting infected folks in nursing homes who are there because they have numerous other problems. I shutter to think how many people will suffer and die because they did not get a cancer screening because the clinics were closed by governor's order or they are too afraid. My dentist told me, on my last cleaning, that many older folks are still afraid to come for their regular checkup and cleaning. The only reason my daily life has changed is because of the restrictions in place. I still go for walks, runs, range time and starting in June travel to visit grand kids and last week my daughter in Maryland. Stopped on the way back to visit Gettysburg and was amazed at the number of people there. Politics mess up everything including health care. Maybe we should of "duck and covered" like we did in the 50's. Sorry for the long rant!


----------



## wirenut

Here is what pisses me off.
Trump and Christie got covid and were given a treatment that is given to patients as a last resort, now they are supposed to be symptom free.
So if this treatment worked why don't the medical geniuses give it to patients in the early stages of covid and maybe the body count would be considerably less.


----------



## RK3369

Nice idea, and I agree, but it’s probably very expensive, still somewhat experimental, and most people won’t get it. Why? Only the important and powerful will get it while it’s in short supply. 

They were interviewing the President of the company that makes Regeneron on Face the Nation this morning. He said they need all their competitors to join in the production of Regeneron so there can eventually be enough for everyone, but it sounded like we could be six months or longer away from having enough for all those who are presently infected. It didn’t sound like there was going to be enough for everyone in this country for a very long time, maybe several years. It’s not going to be readily available for a long time.


----------



## paratrooper

Is this frigging election over yet?

Please......make it go away.............

I haven't heard of anyone who's proud of the way it's going.


----------



## pic

My post @ number 8, 
Politics at its finest, Trump gets Covid, allegedly. He gets the treatments that he states are very soon available. Democrats are pushing untruths about any viable treatments or trusted vaccines.
He's building credibility
Hate to say it .
It just goes to show you , politics can be like a chess game. 
The CDC has changed their position numerous times. ( meaning they don't know shit )
The masks are a big joke, they've (CDC) come out to admit just as many wearing masks test positive also. 
If you are infected, that means your clothes, including your shoes are all contaminated. 
Osha regulations to protect the worker in a mandatory mask wearing should be properly fit tested with a minimal grade protection mask of an N95.
They are disposable, not washable.
Osha established in 1977 signed by pres nixon was to protect the worker. 
If you are entering a contaminated area, silica, asbestos, lead, nuclear, epoxy fumes you'll be required to wear the proper mask, along with a tyvek suit or required suit ( depending on the contamination ). Gloves, booties, sometimes an air supplied mask. 
And when leaving the contaminated work area you should proceed through a decontamination chamber built to specs to allow you to undress your protective gear, workers shall not bring any outer layers of protection into the uncontaminated area upon leaving. 
No where in any osha safety standards do they allow a surgical mask, or a cloth of your own making, it's unbelievable. 
Osha was ordered to stand DOWN on their scientific tried n true standards. 

Dealing with a Virus the CDC mandates surgical masks , that's so unbelievably non sensicle.


----------



## yellowtr

Less than 3 weeks and the election will be over. Then in 2 years it will start up again. The problem as I see it is the media. Just look at all the tons of money that are being pored into even local elections. It is staggering. Wouldn't it be nice if even 10% of the money spent went to medical research like St. Judes or the Shiners children's hospitals? By my last calculation, the senate race in SC has raised over 100 million dollars and will be spent on ads and staff for a position that pays about 250K/year. Think for a minute how much the media makes during an election year. I have never given a dime to any candidate and never will.


----------



## pic

yellowtr said:


> Less than 3 weeks and the election will be over. Then in 2 years it will start up again. The problem as I see it is the media. Just look at all the tons of money that are being pored into even local elections. It is staggering. Wouldn't it be nice if even 10% of the money spent went to medical research like St. Judes or the Shiners children's hospitals? By my last calculation, the senate race in SC has raised over 100 million dollars and will be spent on ads and staff for a position that pays about 250K/year. Think for a minute how much the media makes during an election year. I have never given a dime to any candidate and never will.


Question to wonder? Where's that money coming from ? It's certainly not the average USA voter. I want to go even further and say it's not your typical USA millionaire either.

You make a great point


----------



## RK3369

That money is coming from Super PACs which are advertising political “ positions” instead of support for actual candidates, but it’s a sham because the message tells you who they support. Super PACS don’t have any money limits on what they can receive from anyone or spend on political messaging.


----------



## pic

In Florida, went for a bicycle ride.
Pics are one year apart.
Flag with TRUMP picture is new


----------



## pic

Their running pro Joe Biden ads 4 to 1 against Trump here in Florida.
This might comedown to a Supreme Court Decision.
Dems are pushing hard, VOTE EARLY. VOTE FREQUENTLY. 
I added the frequently, lol. 
The Democrats FIX is in place. 
They've done everything politically and beyond to get rid of Trump since day one. 
Why should the Election paper ballots be any different.

THE ONLY THING TRUMP DID TO BRING ABOUT THESE DEMOCRATS TREASONOUS ACTIONS IS WIN THE ELECTION.


----------



## paratrooper

Not angry! Just making a clarification or two. I almost never talk P&R with anyone face to face. No need for it. But, if we do for some reason, screaming and yelling isn't necessary.

Believe what you want, and I'll do the same, and I assure you, we'll still get along just fine. I've yet to lose a friend over P&R.

Not sure why I discuss either on a forum. Maybe out of sheer boredom.


----------



## Tangof

I never could fathom how the American people elected a draft dodger, but that was long ago. I was set for great things for a non politician to accomplish. I'm not very impressed. His egotism borders on sociopathy. He certainly THINKS he's wonderful, just one step below Jesus Christ, he said. He fell down on the biggest crisis of his term in office. I'm really tired of the schoolyard come backs of his defender's, too. When Trump does something wrong or stupid, his defenders go, "Yeah, but look what Obama did!" How is that in any way a defense of what Trump did? Example: " Yeah I threw rocks and hit that Girl, but Johnny threw bigger rocks."


----------



## paratrooper

Trump is indeed, a genuine sociopath for sure. He has all the usual trademarks and personality traits / habits. 

And, I'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## pic

Tangof said:


> I never could fathom how the American people elected a draft dodger, but that was long ago. I was set for great things for a non politician to accomplish. I'm not very impressed. His egotism borders on sociopathy. He certainly THINKS he's wonderful, just one step below Jesus Christ, he said. He fell down on the biggest crisis of his term in office. I'm really tired of the schoolyard come backs of his defender's, too. When Trump does something wrong or stupid, his defenders go, "Yeah, but look what Obama did!" How is that in any way a defense of what Trump did? Example: " Yeah I threw rocks and hit that Girl, but Johnny threw bigger rocks."


 REALLY ???


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> Trump is indeed, a genuine sociopath for sure. He has all the usual trademarks and personality traits / habits.
> 
> And, I'm going to leave it at that.


( scratching my head )


----------



## pic

https://images.app.goo.gl/ME8ygAeiwLyVcQMe7


----------



## Tangof

If you don't think the Man is extremely in love with himself, you are past arguing with.


----------



## RK3369

Tangof said:


> If you don't think the Man is extremely in love with himself, you are past arguing with.


lol, he's more in love with himself than Melania is...in love with him. My guess, when he's done, they're done. Just an observation.


----------



## pic

Tangof said:


> If you don't think the Man is extremely in love with himself, you are past arguing with.


Who's Biden in LOVE WITH ?


----------



## RK3369

pic said:


> Who's Biden in LOVE WITH ?


Little girls.


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> Little girls.


Lmao


----------



## Tangof

pic said:


> Who's Biden in LOVE WITH ?


What did I just post? The come back defense is to compare Trump to someone else, not to say Trump's this or that, just to hold his antics up to someone else's. Classic schoolyard deflection. While professional athlete's in the prime of life are flat on their back's from Covid, a 74 year old morbidly obese man jumps back in just day's! Uh Huh.


----------



## paratrooper

Biden isn't in love with himself. He just comes off as somewhat incapable and/or incompetent, and maybe a bit indecisive.


----------



## pic

Tangof said:


> What did I just post? The come back defense is to compare Trump to someone else, not to say Trump's this or that, just to hold his antics up to someone else's. Classic schoolyard deflection. While professional athlete's in the prime of life are flat on their back's from Covid, a 74 year old morbidly obese man jumps back in just day's! Uh Huh.


I'll vote for Trump maybe tomorrow, My wife , Two Daughters, and Son will all Vote for Trump. 6 votes.

That's a fact you can't deny, lol.


----------



## Tangof

pic said:


> I'll vote for Trump maybe tomorrow, My wife , Two Daughters, and Son will all Vote for Trump. 6 votes.
> 
> That's a fact you can't deny, lol.


Do that. I'm glad you stand by your belief's. That's what American's do.


----------



## Goldwing

Tangof said:


> If you don't think the Man is extremely in love with himself, you are past arguing with.


He seems to be in love with his country as well. 
He gave up his wealth for our country while FUCKING BIDEN gave up his country for wealth.
GW


----------



## Tangof

I think he loves himself. Nothing else.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> Trump is indeed, a genuine sociopath for sure. He has all the usual trademarks and personality traits / habits.
> 
> And, I'm going to leave it at that.


Hey it's gonna be a cold night tonight, find yourself a beautiful Republican to cuddle up to,,, and that should keep you HOT all night. ( teasing ) lol.
Gnight I'll be 10-7


----------



## paratrooper

Supposed to be a low of 20 tonight, 10 with a wind chill factored in. 

Winds are supposed to continue thru the night. Tomorrow is trash day, I hope the trash cans remain upright.


----------



## Goldwing

paratrooper said:


> Trump is indeed, a genuine sociopath for sure. He has all the usual trademarks and personality traits / habits.


Since when are you an expert on other peoples' personality? What makes you the judge?

GW


----------



## paratrooper

Goldwing said:


> Since when are you an expert on other peoples' personality? What makes you the judge?
> 
> GW


I have a Bachelor's Degree in Criminal Psychology. That.....and common sense. You don't need to be a rocket scientist to see the guy is mentally unstable.

Hell.....his own niece is a Clinical Psychologist, and she says he has issues, and always has had as long as she's known him.

If you can't see that with your very own eyes, you are biased to the point of being blind.


----------



## Goldwing

paratrooper said:


> I have a Bachelor's Degree in Criminal Psychology. *That.....and common sense*


That and a buck might get you coffee at McDonalds.
You love to rip the president but since you get your view of the world through the eyes of fake news I understand.
Too bad that bachelors degree didn't help your so called "common sense" one iota.

GW


----------



## paratrooper

Goldwing said:


> That and a buck might get you coffee at McDonalds.
> You love to rip the president but since you get your view of the world through the eyes of fake news I understand.
> Too bad that bachelors degree didn't help your so called "common sense" one iota.
> 
> GW


Would you just happen to be one of Trump's Proud Boys? I was doing an off-the-cuff, informal evaluation of you as I know you, and you sure do fit a lot of the criteria.

Just sayin..............


----------



## Goldwing

paratrooper said:


> Would you just happen to be one of Trump's Proud Boys? I was doing an off-the-cuff, informal evaluation of you as I know you, and you sure do fit a lot of the criteria.
> 
> Just sayin..............


I don't have a big degree but common sense is in my DNA.
Common sense begs the question, are you a BERNIE BRO?
What might that criteria be, bachelor degree professor? What makes me a proud boy?

GW


----------



## yellowtr

You may not like his style but he has followed through on his campaign promises. What person of political/economic stature is humble? What have the 4 presidents since Reagan accomplished but get us into war after war? Biden in contrast has been a pol for his entire life and every word that comes out of his mouth is a lie. On top of that he has scammed millions. May be a pervert. He is a racist for sure. The only person I know that is "perfect" in my mind is my wife of 46 years. On top of that, the democrats want to take the US on a path to communism.


----------



## RK3369

yellowtr said:


> You may not like his style but he has followed through on his campaign promises. What person of political/economic stature is humble? What have the 4 presidents since Reagan accomplished but get us into war after war?
> 
> On top of that, the democrats want to take the US on a path to communism.


Bingo, exactly the Transformation of this country that the Democrats want. They are all about power, money and control. Imo, at least the Republicans stand up for free enterprise and accumulation of wealth. The Democrats constantly deride it, but want exactly the same thing.


----------



## paratrooper

It's now only 7 days until the election. As I've stated previously, I'm trying to stay out of the political cesspool. I'm a work in progress, and it's not going as smoothly as I had hoped. 

But, I'm still working at it. That having been said, I'm going to once again give it a shot. 

My best to all.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> It's now only 7 days until the election. As I've stated previously, I'm trying to stay out of the political cesspool. I'm a work in progress, and it's not going as smoothly as I had hoped.
> 
> But, I'm still working at it. That having been said, I'm going to once again give it a shot.
> 
> My best to all.


Either you drank a beer or took a double dose of something. 
Exercise could've raised your testosterone level. 
But you hit this old thread yesterday like a ballpeen hammer.
We've been beating this poor dead horse to death ( redundant, lol ). Lol


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> Either you drank a beer or took a double dose of something.
> Exercise could've raised your testosterone level.
> But you hit this old thread yesterday like a ballpeen hammer.
> We've been beating this poor dead horse to death ( redundant, lol ). Lol


Yeah.....I'm all for letting it die. I should know better, and I do know better. Nothing of any value comes out of arguing over P&R.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> Yeah.....I'm all for letting it die. I should know better, and I do know better. Nothing of any value comes out of arguing over P&R.


I'm looking at electric bikes, have you tried one yet ?
Sounds like a great investment .
The only problem is there are way to many to choose from.
I would definitely get a shock absorbent seat Along with a shock absorbent seat post.




I may have shifted the thread topic, hope it doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## pic

They're chanting WE LOVE YOU in Michigan, trump rally. 
MAN Of The YEAR. 
TRUMP. 
Anti Trumpers better start their HOWLING (crying) 
Trump tells it like it is.


----------



## pic

Paratrooper, 
Don't get all whacked out like the last time.


----------



## pic

More than 59 million Americans have already cast their ballots ahead of Election Day- but some might be wondering if they can change that vote, according to Google Trends.

Google searches of the phrase "can I change my vote" peaked Tuesday morning in the U.S. around 6 a.m. ET.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/states-voters-resubmit-absentee-ballots


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> I'm looking at electric bikes, have you tried one yet ?
> Sounds like a great investment .
> The only problem is there are way to many to choose from.
> I would definitely get a shock absorbent seat Along with a shock absorbent seat post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have shifted the thread topic, hope it doesn't offend anyone.


I've never ridden an elec. bike. Really doubt that I ever will. A bicycle is a form of exercise for me, and I need to ride mine more often than I do.

I can't even offer you any advice in regards to picking one. I just don't know enough about them at all.


----------



## BONDOBOB

paratrooper said:


> Was watching the news and they were all over it. Watched him walk from the WH to Marine One wearing a mask. WH is playing down the seriousness, saying that he will spend a few days at Walter Reed Hospital as an abundance of caution.
> 
> I got $5.00 that says he thought he'd *NEVER* catch it. Wonder what he's thinking now?


----------



## BONDOBOB

HOW DID BIDUM GET COVID IN IS BASEMENT
I hope he gets alot better soon, he as alot of $ from china to spend. OHE WELL if he croaks, JILL will spend it


----------



## Tangof

Goldwing said:


> I don't have a big degree but common sense is in my DNA.
> Common sense begs the question, are you a BERNIE BRO?
> What might that criteria be, bachelor degree professor? What makes me a proud boy?
> 
> GW


Goldwing you lose your cool to much. You go from zero to ninety whenever someone disagrees with you about anything. This is a GUN FORUM! We're just kicking the politics around. No one's vote is going to be changed here, so why get a coronary over it? I'm not going to stroke out over Trump one way or the other. Why are you?


----------



## Goldwing

Tangof said:


> We're just kicking the politics around.


You are trying to kick Trump around and I responded. 
Do you ever say anything about the left? Not that I've seen.
I hear you and Paracrat expressing your opinions or feelings about the president who has done more for our country and the world than anyone but maybe Ronald Reagan and I will respond. Get over it.

GW


----------



## paratrooper

It'll be a very cold day in Hell before I stroke out over politics.......or religion. 

Hey Gold Dinger.........Biden is an idiot! Feel any better?


----------



## Tangof

Goldwing said:


> You are trying to kick Trump around and I responded.
> Do you ever say anything about the left? Not that I've seen.
> I hear you and Paracrat expressing your opinions or feelings about the president who has done more for our country and the world than anyone but maybe Ronald Reagan and I will respond. Get over it.
> 
> GW


There's nothing for me to get over. I don't like politicians. Neither candidate exactly fills me with joy. I don't hate either of them. I wish we had a better choice. You on the other hand, seem to take everything personally. From gun brands to politics. I don't know what you do for a living, but Law Enforcement would certainly not be a good choice for you. I would advise you again to lighten up, you'll live longer that way.


----------



## Goldwing

paratrooper said:


> It'll be a very cold day in Hell before I stroke out over politics.......or religion.


Yet here we are 98 posts in about Donald Trump getting sick and you criticizing him for it. 
Never a word about Joe Biden and his crime family.

GW


----------



## Goldwing

Tangof said:


> There's nothing for me to get over. I don't like politicians.


Seems to me you just don't like certain politicians. Trump in particular. 
If President Trump is somehow defeated in this election by PinnocciJoe this country is going to hell in a hurry.
I am disappointed that a couple of war heros like you and ParaSAILDESIGN have given up to those who want to take our guns, provide post partum abortions, open our borders and raise our taxes. Shameful.

GW


----------



## paratrooper

Goldwing said:


> Yet here we are 98 posts in about Donald Trump getting sick and you criticizing him for it.
> Never a word about Joe Biden and his crime family.
> 
> GW


You made a valid point! I do post more about Trump than I do Biden. This is my opportunity to state w/o a shadow of a doubt, I have no use for either.

As I stated previously, I know a few individuals that have worked around Trump in various capacities, or have known him for several years. All say the same thing. He is a man w/o a moral compass. He seems to think the world revolves around him.

I've lost count of the number of women who have accused him of sexual offenses. Some minor, and some, an actual rape.

I admittedly just don't know that much about Biden. Yeah, he's weird and such. But, as far as women go, he's basically harmless.

Trump cares only about himself and no one else. No matter the outcome. To say he gave up his money for the country, is ridiculous. He's *ALL ABOUT MONEY!* It's his life blood. It's his one and only reason for living.

His whole frigging family is clueless. They are so sheltered and insulated from the real world, it's unreal. They couldn't survive holding a real job.

As I've said in the past, politicians are no more than criminals who haven't yet been caught, charged, jailed, tried, convicted, and then sentenced.

An honest politician is an exception, not the rule. Politics corrupts even the best of us.


----------



## paratrooper

Goldwing said:


> Seems to me you just don't like certain politicians. Trump in particular.
> If President Trump is somehow defeated in this election by PinnocciJoe this country is going to hell in a hurry.
> I am disappointed that a couple of war heros like you and ParaSAILDESIGN have given up to those who want to take our guns, provide post partum abortions, open our borders and raise our taxes. Shameful.
> 
> GW


200+ years in the making, and I've yet to see any one politician or a political party destroy this nation of ours.

It isn't going to happen, at least not in our lifetimes.


----------



## Tangof

Goldwing said:


> Seems to me you just don't like certain politicians. Trump in particular.
> If President Trump is somehow defeated in this election by PinnocciJoe this country is going to hell in a hurry.
> I am disappointed that a couple of war heros like you and ParaSAILDESIGN have given up to those who want to take our guns, provide post partum abortions, open our borders and raise our taxes. Shameful.
> 
> GW


If any of that was true I wouldn't blame you. It's all conjecture. Obama was going to do all that supposedly, but it never happened. I voted for Trump in 2016. I was disappointed. If Biden get's elected I'm sure I'll be disappointed again. I never claimed to be a "Hero". Just served a tour in the RVN.


----------



## Goldwing

,


Tangof said:


> If any of that was true I wouldn't blame you. It's all conjecture.


What in particular do you consider conjecture?
you and ParaSAILDESIGN have given up to those who want to take our guns, provide post partum abortions, open our borders and raise our taxes. Shameful.[/QUOTE]


Tangof said:


> If any of that was true I wouldn't blame you. *It's all conjecture*.


What do you think that means?

GW


----------



## pic

Goldwing said:


> ,
> 
> What in particular do you consider conjecture?
> you and ParaSAILDESIGN have given up to those who want to take our guns, provide post partum abortions, open our borders and raise our taxes. Shameful.


What do you think that means?

GW[/QUOTE]
They have no real argument against Trump, NONE WHATSOEVER

"I DONT LIKE THE WAY HE ACTS" is not enough.
Trumps actions have all been for the benefit of the USA.

They call him a buffoon, lol. Maybe,, but they never mention anything bideN has accomplished in 47 years.

What are BIDENS ACCOMPLISHMENTS?

The Trump Buffoon has ACCOMPLISHED

The buffoon in the White House just brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.

The buffoon in the White House is the first president that has not engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.

The buffoon in the White House has had the greatest impact on the economy, bringing jobs, and lowering unemployment to the Black and Latino population of ANY other president. Ever.

The buffoon in the White House has exposed the deep, widespread, and long-standing corruption in the FBI, the CIA, the NSA, and the Republican and Democratic parties.

The buffoon in the White House turned NATO around and had them start paying their dues.

The buffoon in the White House neutralized the North Koreans, stopped them from developing a further nuclear capability, sending missiles toward Japan, and threatening the West Coast of the US.

The Buffoon in the White House turned our relationship to the Chinese around, brought hundreds of business back to the US, and revived the economy. Hello.

The buffoon in the White House has accomplished the appointing of two Supreme Court Justices and close to 300 Federal Judges.

The buffoon in the White House lowered your taxes and caused your stock market to move to record levels over 100 times, positively impacting the retirements of tens of millions of citizens.

The buffoon in the White House fast-tracked the development of a COVID Vaccine - it will be available within weeks - we still don't have a vaccine for SARS, Bird Flu, Ebola, or a host of diseases that arose during previous administrations.

The buffoon in the White House rebuilt our military which the Obama administration had crippled and had fired 214 key generals and admirals in his first year of office.

The buffoon in the White House uncovered widespread pedophilia in the government and in Hollywood. The buffoon in the White House is exposing world wide sex trafficking of minors and bringing children home to their families.

The buffoon in the White House works for free and has lost well over $2 billion of wealth in serving - and done all of this and much more in the face of relentless undermining and opposition from people who are threatened because they know they are going to be exposed as the criminals that they are if he is re-elected.


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> What do you think that means?
> 
> GW


They have no real argument against Trump, NONE WHATSOEVER

"I DONT LIKE THE WAY HE ACTS" is not enough.
Trumps actions have all been for the benefit of the USA.

They call him a buffoon, lol. Maybe,, but they never mention anything bideN has accomplished in 47 years.

What are BIDENS ACCOMPLISHMENTS?

The Trump Buffoon has ACCOMPLISHED

The buffoon in the White House just brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.

The buffoon in the White House is the first president that has not engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.

The buffoon in the White House has had the greatest impact on the economy, bringing jobs, and lowering unemployment to the Black and Latino population of ANY other president. Ever.

The buffoon in the White House has exposed the deep, widespread, and long-standing corruption in the FBI, the CIA, the NSA, and the Republican and Democratic parties.

The buffoon in the White House turned NATO around and had them start paying their dues.

The buffoon in the White House neutralized the North Koreans, stopped them from developing a further nuclear capability, sending missiles toward Japan, and threatening the West Coast of the US.

The Buffoon in the White House turned our relationship to the Chinese around, brought hundreds of business back to the US, and revived the economy. Hello.

The buffoon in the White House has accomplished the appointing of two Supreme Court Justices and close to 300 Federal Judges.

The buffoon in the White House lowered your taxes and caused your stock market to move to record levels over 100 times, positively impacting the retirements of tens of millions of citizens.

The buffoon in the White House fast-tracked the development of a COVID Vaccine - it will be available within weeks - we still don't have a vaccine for SARS, Bird Flu, Ebola, or a host of diseases that arose during previous administrations.

The buffoon in the White House rebuilt our military which the Obama administration had crippled and had fired 214 key generals and admirals in his first year of office.

The buffoon in the White House uncovered widespread pedophilia in the government and in Hollywood. The buffoon in the White House is exposing world wide sex trafficking of minors and bringing children home to their families.

The buffoon in the White House works for free and has lost well over $2 billion of wealth in serving - and done all of this and much more in the face of relentless undermining and opposition from people who are threatened because they know they are going to be exposed as the criminals that they are if he is re-elected.[/QUOTE]

So......I'm getting the distinct impression that you think he's okay.


----------



## desertman

Tangof said:


> If any of that was true I wouldn't blame you. *It's all conjecture.* Obama was going to do all that supposedly, but it never happened. I voted for Trump in 2016. I was disappointed. If Biden get's elected I'm sure I'll be disappointed again. I never claimed to be a "Hero". Just served a tour in the RVN.


*None of what GW posted was conjecture.* It's obvious that you haven't paid any attention to anything that Biden has said regarding those important issues. Like putting Beto "Hell yes we're gonna' take your AR15's" O'Rourke in charge of gun policies. Or his amnesty plans for illegal invaders, and his plans on raising taxes.


*Biden Wants "Hell Yes, We're Going to Take Your AR-15" O ...*
www.americas1stfreedom.org/articles/2020/3/3/...
O'Rourke is the failed candidate for president who said, "Hell, yes, we're going to takeyour AR-15, your AK-47," at a Democratic primary debate last year-his campaign fell apart soon ...

*Beto O'Rourke: "Hell Yes, We Are Going To Take Your AR-15 ...*
www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2019/09/12/beto...
Beto O'Rourke: "Hell Yes, We Are Going To Take Your AR-15" Posted By Ian Schwartz On Date September 12, 2019 Democratic presidential candidate Beto O'Rourke at the third Democratic primary debate...



*Beto O'Rourke On Gun Control: 'Hell, Yes, We're Going To Take ...*
www.npr.org/2019/09/12/760386808/orourke...
O'Rourke answered, "Hell, yes, we're going to take your AR-15, your AK-47." Here's more of what he said: Hell yeah, we're going to take your AR-15. If it's a weapon that was designed to kill people...



*Joe Biden immigration plan grants citizenship to 11 million ...*
www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jul/8/joe...
By Stephen Dinan - The Washington Times - Wednesday, July 8, 2020 Presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joseph R. Biden on Wednesday formally embraced citizenship rights for 11 million... 
*Biden's 2020 Dem. Platform Gives Amnesty to All Illegals Here ...*
thewashingtonsentinel.com/bidens-2020-dem...
The document, known as the Biden-Sanders Unity Task Force Recommendations, would provide amnesty and a pathway to U.S. citizenship to the 11 to 22 million illegal aliens living in the nation and welcome hundreds of millions of the world's migrants. 
*Up To 52 Million New Immigrants Could Settle In The US Under ...*
dailycaller.com/2020/09/21/joe-biden-kamala...
Former Vice President Joe Biden proposes "providing a roadmap to citizenship for nearly 11 million undocumented immigrants." This will increase the number of illegal immigrants that attempt to cross the southern border, according to FAIR. 
*Joe Biden Touts Amnesty, Claims That Illegal Aliens "Enrich ...*
www.immigrationreform.com/2020/08/07/joe-biden...
In a July 28 statement posted on Medium, former Vice President and presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden asserted that Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA) recipients and other foreign nationals living in the United States illegally are "enriching our country.". He further promised mass amnesty and "a roadmap to citizenship for Dreamers and all 11 million undocumented immigrants.".





*Fact check: Biden tax plan would raise rates for those who ...*
www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2020/08/30/...
Aug 30, 2020 · "Biden would raise the corporate tax rate from 21 to 28 percent," the Committee for a Responsible Federal Budget estimated, and his tax plan would raise somewhere between $3.35 trillion to $3.67... 
*Biden's Plan Will Raise Taxes On Those Who Earn Less Than ...*
thefederalist.com/2020/08/25/bidens-plan-will...
Aug 25, 2020 · Biden's Plan Will Raise Taxes On Americans Who Earn Less Than $400,000 A Year. August 25, 2020 By Paulina Enck. Joe Biden says that taxes would not increase for those who make under $400,000 ... 
*Joe Biden's Proposed Budget Would Hike Spending, Raise Taxes ...*
reason.com/2020/09/15/joe-bidens-proposed-budget...
Sep 15, 2020 · Joe Biden. Joe Biden's Proposed Budget Would Hike Spending, RaiseTaxes, and Further Inflate the National Debt Biden is proposing about $3 trillion in new taxes, mostly on the rich, to pay for up ...


*Joe Biden Supports Abortions Up to Birth and Has a Long Pro ...*
www.lifenews.com/2019/03/29/joe-biden-supports...
Decades ago, Biden did support some abortion restrictions, but, like many of his fellow Democrats, he appears to have sold out to the wealthy abortion industry years ago. Bidenhas a strong pro-abortion voting record that goes back for many years, and he supported President Barack Obama's leadership as the most pro-abortion president in U.S. history. What's more, pro-abortion movement leaders say they "trust" Biden to protect abortion on demand.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> They have no real argument against Trump, NONE WHATSOEVER
> 
> "I DONT LIKE THE WAY HE ACTS" is not enough.
> Trumps actions have all been for the benefit of the USA.
> 
> They call him a buffoon, lol. Maybe,, but they never mention anything bideN has accomplished in 47 years.
> 
> What are BIDENS ACCOMPLISHMENTS?
> 
> The Trump Buffoon has ACCOMPLISHED
> 
> The buffoon in the White House just brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House is the first president that has not engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House has had the greatest impact on the economy, bringing jobs, and lowering unemployment to the Black and Latino population of ANY other president. Ever.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House has exposed the deep, widespread, and long-standing corruption in the FBI, the CIA, the NSA, and the Republican and Democratic parties.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House turned NATO around and had them start paying their dues.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House neutralized the North Koreans, stopped them from developing a further nuclear capability, sending missiles toward Japan, and threatening the West Coast of the US.
> 
> The Buffoon in the White House turned our relationship to the Chinese around, brought hundreds of business back to the US, and revived the economy. Hello.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House has accomplished the appointing of two Supreme Court Justices and close to 300 Federal Judges.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House lowered your taxes and caused your stock market to move to record levels over 100 times, positively impacting the retirements of tens of millions of citizens.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House fast-tracked the development of a COVID Vaccine - it will be available within weeks - we still don't have a vaccine for SARS, Bird Flu, Ebola, or a host of diseases that arose during previous administrations.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House rebuilt our military which the Obama administration had crippled and had fired 214 key generals and admirals in his first year of office.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House uncovered widespread pedophilia in the government and in Hollywood. The buffoon in the White House is exposing world wide sex trafficking of minors and bringing children home to their families.
> 
> The buffoon in the White House works for free and has lost well over $2 billion of wealth in serving - and done all of this and much more in the face of relentless undermining and opposition from people who are threatened because they know they are going to be exposed as the criminals that they are if he is re-elected.


So......I'm getting the distinct impression that you think he's okay.[/QUOTE]
He's not just ok, he's great. 
The aggressive nature of our foreign affairs far out weigh your little tidbits of concern when it comes to Trumps personality. 
I think Trumps personality is exactly what the USA needs to negotiate or deal with our world leaders. 
How can you , not be concerned with foreign affairs.

In all my life, the American People have been focused on our at home situation. 
But as soon as the President is elected, he's overwhelmingly hit with FOREIGN ISSUES it's a very important part of the Presidents job.

Biden cannot cut the mustard to negotiate in the best interests of the USA.

Biden has already proven along with Obama to defund our military, increase the entitlement pool of people, give USA jobs away.
Please tell me about Obamas n BIDENS great accomplishments.
Transgender bathrooms ??


----------



## paratrooper

I'm blaming my inability to stay out of political discussion on some of you. As hard as I try, and you all know I'm trying hard, you toss some bait, and I of course go for it. 

You all should feel just terrible! Just terrible............


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> I'm blaming my inability to stay out of political discussion on some of you. As hard as I try, and you all know I'm trying hard, you toss some bait, and I of course go for it.
> 
> You all should feel just terrible! Just terrible............


Because, you jump out without any real answers to questions that justify your opinion


----------



## desertman

paratrooper said:


> 200+ years in the making, and I've yet to see any one politician or a political party destroy this nation of ours.
> 
> *It isn't going to happen, at least not in our lifetimes.*


You can't be that blind? What do you think will happen if the Democrats end up stacking the courts with Left wing activists? Grant statehood to DC and Puerto Rico? Flood the nation with illegal invaders? Destroy our healthcare system with free healthcare for all including the illegal invaders? Have you paid any attention to that Communist curmudgeon Bernie Sanders and his legion of followers?

Is that all you care about is OUR lifetimes? What about those of generations to come? Your children or grandchildren if you have any?

We are on our way to becoming a socialist aristocracy ruled by Left wing oligarchs. This shit's been going on for decades. Exacerbated by the anti war movement of the 60's. Every time there's a Democrat administration we take two steps further towards that goal. With a Republican administration maybe one step back or at the very least temporarily hold in check the inevitable.

Communist countries throughout the world would like nothing better than to bring this country down to their level as we are the envy of the world. The principles of which this country was originally founded on have provided the highest standards of living for those who live under it. It's no wonder that they want to destroy us as we are an anathema to their way thinking. Socialism/Communism brings nothing but misery, poverty and despair to those who are forced to live under it. That is except for the wealthy oligarchs and aristocrats that rule over them.

Nikita Khrushchev said, "We can't expect the American people to jump from capitalism to communism but we can assist their elected leaders in giving them small doses of socialism until one day they will awaken to find they have communism." About the Capitalist states: "It doesn't depend on you whether or not we exist. If you don't like us, don't accept our invitations, and don't invite us to come to see you. Whether you like it or not, history is on our side. We will bury you!"

I believe that Khrushchev was fully aware of our lax immigration system and embrace of multiculturalism. That it would be an easy task for subversives to invade, infiltrate our shores and indoctrinate enough people into believing the evils of Capitalism. It's already being taught in our public educational system along with colleges and universities. Which coincidentally are hotbeds of subversive activities.

Does any of this sound familiar, it should it's the Democrat Party's platform:

1 Healthcare-control healthcare and you control the people

2 Poverty-increase the poverty level as high as possible, poor people are easier to control and will not fight back if you are providing everything for them to live.

3 Debt-increase the debt to an unsustainable level. That way you are able to increase taxes, and this will produce more poverty.

4 Gun control-Remove the ability to defend themselves from the Government. That way you are able to create a police state.

5 Welfare-Take control of every aspect of their lives (food, housing, income).

6 Education-Take control of what people read and listen to-take control of what children learn in school.

7 Religion-Remove the belief in God from the Government and schools.

8 Class warfare-Divide the people into the wealthy and the poor. This will cause more discontent and it will be easier to take (tax) the wealthy with the support of the poor.

9 Open borders

10 Universal basic income

11 Eliminate the electoral college for a popular vote

12 Globalism--Giving the UN control over both our foreign and domestic policies.

13 Reparations for slavery

14 Free college tuition--Colleges and Universities will become part of our public education system.

15 Relief of student debt

16 Health care for all--Including for all of the illegal invaders.

17 Eliminate voter ID laws

18 Abolish the Bill of Rights--By declaring the Constitution as a "living breathing document" subject to the whims of activist judges.

19 Establish multiculturalism--We will no longer be a sovereign nation.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> I'm blaming my inability to stay out of political discussion on some of you. As hard as I try, and you all know I'm trying hard, you toss some bait, and I of course go for it.
> 
> You all should feel just terrible! Just terrible............


Trump is making two stops in ARIZONA today, let him sprinkle a little of that patriotic dust on you. 
Trump is making a couple stops in Florida tomorrow. 
You get out of the house more then BIDEN.

Biden is staying in DELAWARE wearing a mask. Thinking....
https://images.app.goo.gl/cDLsrQpquV9L7ajs6


----------



## Goldwing

Trump is the prototype ALPHA MALE. He is unapologetic about the way he lives his life and he takes a lot of criticism for it.

I would not want some WOKE PUSSY dealing with all of the bad people on this planet, particularly all of those these GODLESS BASTARDS in our government.

I'm out.

GW


----------



## Tangof

Goldwing said:


> Trump is the prototype ALPHA MALE. He is unapologetic about the way he lives his life and he takes a lot of criticism for it.
> 
> I would not want some WOKE PUSSY dealing with all of the bad people on this planet, particularly all of those these GODLESS BASTARDS in our government.
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> GW


Alpha Male? Dodged the draft five times, declared bankruptcy numerous times, lied or made 22,000 false statements in less than four years. Adulterer and Whore monger.


----------



## pic

Tangof said:


> Alpha Male? Dodged the draft five times, declared bankruptcy numerous times, lied or made 22,000 false statements in less than four years. Adulterer and Whore monger.


TRUMP HAD FOUR

*Former Vice President Joe Biden received five draft deferments from the Vietnam War *

*All the Women Who Have Spoken Out Against Joe Biden*
*https://www.thecut.com/2020/04/joe-biden-accuser-accusations-allegations.html*


----------



## Tangof

pic said:


> *Former Vice President Joe Biden received five draft deferments from the Vietnam War *
> 
> *All the Women Who Have Spoken Out Against Joe Biden*
> *https://www.thecut.com/2020/04/joe-biden-accuser-accusations-allegations.html*


I never said he was great either.


----------



## pic

Tangof said:


> I never said he was great either.


You only mentioned half the facts trump was four, Biden five .
You're watching CNN ? That's a Democrats 24/7 political fake news station. Are you watching Rachel Maddow ? She's a kook. 
It surprises me the amount of misinformation they keep looping around the clock. Any one can get brainwashed. 
I watch the news once in awhile. 
My wife doesn't watch it either. She's a Trump supporter. Gun owner, capitalist


----------



## RK3369

*C*ommunist *N*ews *N*etwork, the Pravda of the North American continent. (also the "I will only report anti Trump stories" network)


----------



## Tangof

pic said:


> You only mentioned half the facts trump was four, Biden five .
> You're watching CNN ? That's a Democrats 24/7 political fake news station. Are you watching Rachel Maddow ? She's a kook.
> It surprises me the amount of misinformation they keep looping around the clock. Any one can get brainwashed.
> I watch the news once in awhile.
> My wife doesn't watch it either. She's a Trump supporter. Gun owner, capitalist


Four college, one medical. Makes no difference. He hid out. Better Men than him didn't come back.


----------



## Goldwing

Tangof said:


> He hid out. Better Men than him didn't come back.


You did. 
Who are you going to vote for?

GW


----------



## Tangof

Mortimer Snerd, write in. All this will be over in five day's, why worry? You and I cast our vote that's it. One of these two over age clowns will win. The Sun will come up in the East. I'm going Pheasant Hunting 11/4.


----------



## Goldwing

Tangof said:


> Mortimer Snerd, write in. All this will be over in five day's, why worry? You and I cast our vote that's it. One of these two over age clowns will win. The Sun will come up in the East. I'm going Pheasant Hunting 11/4.
> View attachment 19131


Good looking labs!
Who's the clown in the orange hat?
Just kidding (honestly)

GW


----------



## Tangof

Goldwing said:


> Good looking labs!
> Who's the clown in the orange hat?
> Just kidding (honestly)
> 
> GW


No offense taken. If we met I'd probably buy you a drink as long as we didn't discuss politics. The Lab on the left is only eight months, her first time out. Found, flushed, and retrieved four birds after learning from the older Dog. Neither Dog had any formal training. They just know. I don't get it. How do they know not to flush a bird until your in shotgun range? Mystery to me.


----------



## pic

Tangof said:


> No offense taken. If we met I'd probably buy you a drink as long as we didn't discuss politics. The Lab on the left is only eight months, her first time out. Found, flushed, and retrieved four birds after learning from the older Dog. Neither Dog had any formal training. They just know. I don't get it. How do they know not to flush a bird until your in shotgun range? Mystery to me.


It's the breed, did you buy the labs because they were nice looking dogs. 
Why do labs have webbing between their toes, FOR SWIMMING , lol.
Instinctive by nature. Geese know instinctively when to fly. 
Birds know where to build their nests, logistically. 
You Can't figure out why your hunting labs are doing what comes naturally/ instinctively . 
Just like Biden , he's instinctively a lying politician, The Biden breed is purely instinctive, as hunter Biden couldn't help himself because it's a bad breed. Corruption comes natural


----------



## paratrooper




----------

